# All falls apart...



## andybigwood (Feb 20, 2014)

*School Chemistry Lesson Style Write-up *







Ingredients/Apparatus:

5lb Boston Butt

Jeff's Rub

Sage and Onion Finishing sauce

WSM (18inch) using wet-to-dry smoke chamber method

2/3rds quart boiling water in a foil water pan above pea shingle 2/3rds filled water pan

Lumpwood charcoal

Basic meat probe thermometer

Silver birch mini wood chunks

Drippings tray

Foil

Towels

Cooler bag

Method

Remove unwanted bone/s and skin from meat

Apply Jeff's Rub - night before, then more prior to smoke, shown here with overnight rub:













Overnight-Rub.jpg



__ andybigwood
__ Feb 20, 2014






Place meat on a pre-heated WSM with initial objective to raise IT to above 135F within 4hrs

Just before foiling:













Pre-foiling.jpg



__ andybigwood
__ Feb 20, 2014






At 165F, Foil meat, adding a drizzle of apple juice

Pull at 205F, add another layer of foil, place in towels and then into cooler bag to rest for 2hrs

After 2hrs, remove all coverings, place in a clean tray and pull meat neatly apart.













Half-pulled-1.jpg



__ andybigwood
__ Feb 20, 2014


















Half-pulled-2.jpg



__ andybigwood
__ Feb 20, 2014


















Pulled-1.jpg



__ andybigwood
__ Feb 20, 2014


















Pulled-3.jpg



__ andybigwood
__ Feb 20, 2014






Apply finishing sauce sparingly.

The images with the finishing sauce applied show little difference, except a bit more glistening.

Results

After an odd IT reading at 200F, the meat was returned to the WSM, the temp probe was replaced in a new position, and the meat allowed to continue cooking for as long as it then took to reach an IT of 205F

The meat could not have been closer to what I was hoping for – it fell off the joint, the fatty areas were easy to remove from the meat, and it was a real joy to eat, very tender, juicy, with a medium-light smoke flavour. This was further enhanced with a light drizzling of the finishing sauce.

Conclusion

Placement of the temperature probe is very important when inserting into meat that is cut unevenly.

My initial insertion gave me reading thet were 20F higher than other areas, which gave me the impression that the meat was done before it really was. The first thing I noticed upon pulling the probe out of the meat, was that it felt quite firm inside. My plan at the time, before realising about the low IT, was to crisp up the bark on the WSM, and it was whilst doing this that I noticed that the IT at the new insertion point was 20F lower that it should have been.

Luckily, the Smoke Gods were with me...

Below is the recipe for the finishing sauce.

I called it Sage and Onion finishing sauce as it's easy to remember:

1 handful of fresh sage

175ml Cider Vinegar

325ml Apple juice

1 TBSP brown sugar

1tsp sea salt

1 TBSP ground black pepper

1/3 tsp cinnamon

1 fresh sweet onion finely chopped

2 cloves of garlic finely chopped

1TBSP EVOO

Heat the olive oil and add the onions, then cook until onions are transaprent.

Add garlic and stir for a further 5 minutes.

Add all other ingredients, bring to the boil whilst stirring.

Simmer on LOW for ½ hr. Allow to cool and place in fridge...

Let me know what you think?

Thanks to Eric(forluvofsmoke) and Jeff(SoFlaQuer) for the inspiration in creating this finishing sauce.

Have a great weekend!

Andy.


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 21, 2014)

Hello.  Looks GREAT Andy.  Glad all went well.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## andybigwood (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks Danny!

Andy.


----------



## darwin101 (Feb 21, 2014)

Looks great Andy, I could use some of that right now on a nice toasted bun.


----------



## wade (Feb 23, 2014)

Andy - That looks good enough to eat ! LOL

Your photos certainly made my mouth water


----------



## andybigwood (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks Darwin and Wade - I feel like I'm making some progress.


----------



## markuk (Feb 23, 2014)

Vvery nice :-)


----------

